

Lanyrd - the social conference directory - Isofarro
http://lanyrd.com/beta/

======
Isofarro
Couple of interesting points I'd noticed (reading the colophon page): * Using
Geo location to map a conference in a location tree, so you can (presumably)
drill up and down the tree to find the right 'level' * Node.js - sound like a
real time twitter stream for each conference * Solr for faceted search. Sound
like an improvement over upcoming.org in helping find interesting events

That's a neat collection of tools. _

